# L&M - August is usually Fender Month



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, there are a couple of Fender items I am interested in, not overly expensive, but still...........


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

As L&M have eliminated competition I've noticed far fewer solid deals and promotions. 0% financing is almost never more than 6 months anymore...it's a crummy time to be a Canadian music buyer 'cause the dollar sucks so we're kind of stuck...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TimH said:


> *As L&M have eliminated competition* I've noticed far fewer solid deals and promotions. 0% financing is almost never more than 6 months anymore...it's a crummy time to be a Canadian music buyer 'cause the dollar sucks so we're kind of stuck...


Huh? Where are you shopping?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

L&M only blows out stuff that has not been selling .


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Huh? Where are you shopping?


L&M has, over almost 10 years, bought out as many local shops as possible. Most of their expansion over the past decade has been via this method. It’s amounted to less competition and a less interesting shopping experience at L&M stores.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> L&M only blows out stuff that has not been selling .


And rental stock...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's the O% for 6 months that is the attractive part. For a $500 item, $140 down and $60/mo. makes something easier to pay for. Other than that.................... not much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You can get 0% for 12 equal payments at Cosmo any month of the year. Granted their credit requirements may be different than the super easy L&M in house financing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TimH said:


> L&M has, over almost 10 years, bought out as many local shops as possible. Most of their expansion over the past decade has been via this method. It’s amounted to less competition and a less interesting shopping experience at L&M stores.


Yes, they have bought out out brick and mortar stores. In the meantime, online shopping is constantly eating away at the market share of brick and mortar stores. I would never buy an expensive piece of gear from L & M because they just can't compete. They are okay for accessories and sometimes they have a good deal on used items but that is the exception. Other places have deals like that much more often. 

I do agree that if you are stuck way out in the boonies, buying online is more difficult and L & M might be an obvious choice but then and only then does buying from them become logical from a dollar point of view.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I like the Toronto shop. I’ve bought several guitars and amps from there and will probably buy more. Easy financing and it being a short trip from home/work make it attractive to me. The staff treat me well and are always friendly. I’m sure I could find stuff at slightly better prices online if I were patient, but I like checking out multiple guitars down there.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

^)@#MJF$#*#*(I am just going to sit back and watch the fire works.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

TimH said:


> L&M has, over almost 10 years, bought out as many local shops as possible. Most of their expansion over the past decade has been via this method. It’s amounted to less competition and a less interesting shopping experience at L&M stores.


They also manage to put the local shops out of biz. There was an independent store called Creative Music that was here years before L&M. Probably 35 years. Then L&M bought out Ward Music, Tom Lee moved in and Creative shuttered about two years ago. Guy who owned it was a good guy with a young daughter. Felt bad for him.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I like the Toronto shop. I’ve bought several guitars and amps from there and will probably buy more. Easy financing and it being a short trip from home/work make it attractive to me. The staff treat me well and are always friendly. I’m sure I could find stuff at slightly better prices online if I were patient, but I like checking out multiple guitars down there.


And that is the way some prefer to shop. There is nothing wrong with this. We shop where we are most comfortable. I visit my local L & M store several times a year and check out their merchandise and buy a few items from them now and then. I have never had a bad experience in any of their stores. I have been in at least 7 of them at least once and a few, a number of times.


----------



## hotfoot_coconut (Jun 11, 2018)

TimH said:


> And rental stock...


I recently went to L&Ms bloor store. While there, i asked about renting an amp head. they showed me the amp in question, it was clearly used, and a little grimier than i would've expected. I noodled on some of the guitars there before I wandered off without the amp.

I ended up deciding to buy the amp I wanted from L&M instead. Big mistake.

L&M shipped me the one they were renting out at the bloor store - the used, grimey one - which came with a "USED: $XXX" sticker on the side and a price about 35% cheaper than what I had been charged. The amp seemed totally functional, but the manual/footswitch/cables were already opened and literally taped together with half a roll of painters tape instead of being put in a bag or anything.

To their credit, they told me in advance over the phone it was a used amp being sold full price. Still, i incorrectly assumed that meant somebody returned one after buying it, not the same amp from the rental rotation.

I always have a much better time at the Guitar Shop in Port Credit, anyways.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Do they knock of anything from the new price on Fender amps.

I need a Fender 57 Custom Deluxe like I need to be knocked down, dragged out and left for dead just one more time for good luck but if they'd come down maybe 15% reason might be persuaded to eat it and die and I'd buy the amp then sell off some other stuff.

I played one of these amps last week with a LP Junior and it sounded real good.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Do they knock of anything from the new price on Fender amps.
> 
> I need a Fender 57 Custom Deluxe like I need to be knocked down, dragged out and left for dead just one more time for good luck but if they'd come down maybe 15% reason might be persuaded to eat it and die and I'd buy the amp then sell off some other stuff.
> 
> I played one of these amps last week with a LP Junior and it sounded real good.


The margins on products are already so low that they simply can’t do that especially on something as competitive as Fender. Buying used would be your best bet mate. Almost always is anyhow...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

TimH said:


> The margins on products are already so low that they simply can’t do that especially on something as competitive as Fender. Buying used would be your best bet mate. Almost always is anyhow...


Although maybe 4 years ago I got a new Traynor amp knocked down from 1200 to a 1000 just by asking at L&M. Called one store and they said no way. Called another and they said ok.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

If they've got any deals on the Player Strats, especially used, I'm going to be in deep trouble.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The L&M I frequent is not because of location, it's because the manager (Mike) and I have a working relationship. I've been a courer for 32yrs and when I did downtown London, I delivered the guitar shop where Mike worked as manager. He was very pleasant as a customer of mine, and I became a customer of his. He always treated me great, was straight up honest about whatever I was looking at. Whether it would be sufficient for whatever reasons I was looking at it for etc. He gave me some pretty great deals as well. I have shopped and supported him, not just the store he worked in, no matter where he went, because he treated me fairly, and not just as a source of income. He still does the same at L&M. I plan on supporting him wherever he goes. We've been each others customer for nearly 20yrs now.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TimH said:


> *As L&M have eliminated competition* I've noticed far fewer solid deals and promotions. 0% financing is almost never more than 6 months anymore...it's a crummy time to be a Canadian music buyer 'cause the dollar sucks so we're kind of stuck...


That's news to me about eliminating competition. Here we have Fleet, Lauzon, Steve's, Spaceman, etc. Which stores did they put out of business? I know of a few that closed in other parts of the province but it was because they owner retired. Sad if true.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> The L&M I frequent is not because of location, it's because the manager (Mike) and I have a working relationship. I've been a courer for 32yrs and when I did downtown London, I delivered the guitar shop where Mike worked as manager. He was very pleasant as a customer of mine, and I became a customer of his. He always treated me great, was straight up honest about whatever I was looking at. Whether it would be sufficient for whatever reasons I was looking at it for etc. He gave me some pretty great deals as well. I have shopped and supported him, not just the store he worked in, no matter where he went, because he treated me fairly, and not just as a source of income. He still does the same at L&M. I plan on supporting him wherever he goes. We've been each others customer for nearly 20yrs now.


That's a great story!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> That's news to me about eliminating competition. Here we have Fleet, Lauzon, Steve's, Spaceman, etc. Which stores did they put out of business? I know of a few that closed in other parts of the province but it was because they owner retired. Sad if true.


It’s actually the smaller markets that get hit harder. For instance, here in London they bought out two competitors as well as the ones in the surrounding towns of Woodstock and Stratford. Combine that with stores that have just gone out of business and our options are extremely limited.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TimH said:


> It’s actually the smaller markets that get hit harder. For instance, here in London they bought out two competitors as well as the ones in the surrounding towns of Woodstock and Stratford. Combine that with stores that have just gone out of business and our options are extremely limited.


That's not good news at all. I like L&M but not to the point where I want them to be the only option.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Keep in mind that for many brands, Yorkville is the Canadian distributor. So they get more from you by selling at the going price.

I tend towards the used stuff, but have nabbed bargains from L&M. When I bought my Striped Series (during their annual February blowout), it was listed at $1249 (IIRC). I knew they were listed at $879 before the dollar went down. I asked the sales guy the price, and he said "listen -- it's the blowout sale, so I can get you that for $849 plus tax."

"Bag it up" I said. Still have it, still love it (oh, my heavens, that neck).

I know others who have nabbed really good deals there, especially at the Kanata location (I may try for one myself in August ). And I have kicked myself for a couple of deals I didn't nab at their former Ottawa location.

Besides, I like to try stuff before I buy it as a general rule. Good guitars are a form of alchemy where the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. I can work something up into being something special, but I love getting one that I think is special to start with. hard to do that online.

Now I just need to see a used LTD GL200K at L&M. Gift cards are burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> That's news to me about eliminating competition. Here we have Fleet, Lauzon, Steve's, Spaceman, etc. Which stores did they put out of business? I know of a few that closed in other parts of the province but it was because they owner retired. Sad if true.


In NS we have L&M, a few used shops, and a handful of little stores selling high-priced picks/strings and random off-brand guitars. If you want a new Fender, Martin, Gibson, etc. product, we only have one option.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> In NS we have L&M, a few used shops, and a handful of little stores selling high-priced picks/strings and random off-brand guitars. If you want a new Fender, Martin, Gibson, etc. product, we only have one option.


Sorry to hijack - I'm moving to NS soon, by the look of it. Anywhere in particular you'd suggest I avoid?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> In NS we have L&M, a few used shops, and a handful of little stores selling high-priced picks/strings and random off-brand guitars. If you want a new Fender, Martin, Gibson, etc. product, we only have one option.


Yup, because L&M bought up Music Stop. I grew up in New Minas and loved heading to Halifax to visit the bigger MS locations. Always had good deals. Even my local Music Stop in New Minas had a great selection of odd used things from time to time. Last time I was there that wasn't the case - all run of the mill, mid-priced fender and epiphone...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Well the flyer is out and as usual nothing to get exited about.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I prefer to have a relationship with a store. I know the manager and a couple of the salespeople at my local shop. I get fair deals because I'm a repeat customer. Sure, I might be able to save $13 if I ordered on-line. But ZERO customer support, for the most part (especially time-sensitive support). That matters to people who play out. L&M can't ignore you if you walk in with a problem. Those internet companies sure can (not all of them, but some certainly do).

I've got great used deals there, too. But you have to know what a great deal is when you see it, they don't last long.

Then there's the need for immediacy. If I need a set of strings or a monitor rental for tonight, no internet shop is going to help me. Ever. 

There are still other shops, at least out here. But L&M is probably 50% of the retail supply out here. And let's be honest, some of those Mom&Pop shops don't deserve to survive - competition just weeds out the weak.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

TimH said:


> The margins on products are already so low that they simply can’t do that especially on something as competitive as Fender. Buying used would be your best bet mate. Almost always is anyhow...


Well you were right.

Asked today if they could move on price and was told no but they could knock $100.00 off their new price for a used rental that they had. So that’s nuthin particularly if used.

Dude I spoke to didn’t seem to have authority but any time that’s happened before they’ve usually gone and got someone who did.

It makes sense to move product and to that end you might get 10 percent off if you’re saying I’ll buy it right now if you can move a bit on price.

Buying this amp was something of a fool’s errand anyway but if I was gonna go through with it I would ask Cosmo if they can do 10 and if not then I’d buy it from them for the same price as L&M.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DeeTee said:


> Sorry to hijack - I'm moving to NS soon, by the look of it. Anywhere in particular you'd suggest I avoid?


The rocks near the waters edge at Peggy's Cove. Stay well back if you want to continue playing guitar, etc, etc.

As for L & M, I was in their Halifax store last week. It's quite a nice store and the largest in the Maritimes. The staff are friendly which I always have found.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TimH said:


> Yup, because L&M bought up Music Stop. I grew up in New Minas and loved heading to Halifax to visit the bigger MS locations. Always had good deals. Even my local Music Stop in New Minas had a great selection of odd used things from time to time. Last time I was there that wasn't the case - all run of the mill, mid-priced fender and epiphone...


And MusicStop had already bought out a bunch of the smaller operations.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

DeeTee said:


> Sorry to hijack - I'm moving to NS soon, by the look of it. Anywhere in particular you'd suggest I avoid?


Everywhere sucks, and everywhere is great. What area are you looking into?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Everywhere sucks, and everywhere is great.


That sounds complicated and bipolar.
I was in the Digby area (specifically, Bear River) in early June.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To get back on track, here is the flyer for Fender Month......

https://www.long-mcquade.com/promos/promo/FenderMonth2019/Fender Month Flyer_2019-Single-EN.pdf


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a single Squier product in the flyer


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad I got all I will ever need to just make decent music.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Not a single Squier product in the flyer


And who really needs to rent a blues Jr.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

A lot of people always seem to be down on L&M, but they have always treated me very fairly.

Actually, above and beyond a couple times on larger purchases.

C


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> To get back on track, here is the flyer for Fender Month......
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/promos/promo/FenderMonth2019/Fender Month Flyer_2019-Single-EN.pdf


Nothing got me excited.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Nothing got me excited.


Same here.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> And who really needs to rent a blues Jr.


If you regularly use one and yours is in for service or you want a backup, I suppose you might rent one. I've used rental promos in the past to try things out, as well. The half-price rentals can be pretty cheap to try something for a month to see if you really like it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the Canadian dollar getting stronger and for those that can take advantage of it, buying from the USA online stores, eBay, etc is looking interesting again.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> With the Canadian dollar getting stronger and for those that can take advantage of it, buying from the USA online stores, eBay, etc is looking interesting again.


"Stronger"? I guess slightly, but it's hardly to the point where it's a no-brainer to shop in the US for gear. Until we get solidly above $0.80 USD, it's still at best saw-off with shipping and taxes/duties (if you get dinged).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> With the Canadian dollar getting stronger and for those that can take advantage of it, buying from the USA online stores, eBay, etc is looking interesting again.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... *NO !!!!*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... *NO !!!!*


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....You seem to not be too sure of this.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Gretsch Electro Jet G5220 is $599

That tweed and tolex HRD IV is calling my name but still to much at $1149. Always wanted a Hot Rod Deluxe.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

reckless toboggan said:


> Gretsch Electro Jet G5220 is $599
> .


There is something about these Gretsch guitars that I find very appealing but alas, they just don't make them with a neck that fits my hand. I have the same feelings for PRS with the same problem.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Robert1950 said:


> Not a single Squier product in the flyer


Yeah, really. Kind of uninspiring all the way around. The Jimmy Page Tele is kind of interesting, but just as a novelty.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

reckless toboggan said:


> Gretsch Electro Jet G5220 is $599
> 
> That tweed and tolex HRD IV is calling my name but still to much at $1149. Always wanted a Hot Rod Deluxe.


Hamilton store has a nice mint George Benson model for $699. Get it shipped to your store. Pine cab , better low volume adjustment etc. I don't recall but I think it has a speaker upgrade stock.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Label Created


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> Hamilton store has a nice mint George Benson model for $699. Get it shipped to your store. Pine cab , better low volume adjustment etc. I don't recall but I think it has a speaker upgrade stock.


I couldn't find it on the site which isn't surprising for L & M. Do you have a link?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> And who really needs to rent a blues Jr.


actually a lot of folks do, not sure all the reasons why but they are a popular rental here in Edmonton and they often sell them off as used units at decent prices. about a month ago they had 6 rental Blues Jrs sitting on the sales floor


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> With the Canadian dollar getting stronger and for those that can take advantage of it, buying from the USA online stores, eBay, etc is looking interesting again.


oh STeadly, you so silly


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Hamilton store has a nice mint George Benson model for $699. Get it shipped to your store. Pine cab , better low volume adjustment etc. I don't recall but I think it has a speaker upgrade stock.


I love this place.

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I can't find it online.

Maybe some lucky person snagged it.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Label Created


Do tell!


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I couldn't find it on the site which isn't surprising for L & M. Do you have a link?


Not every used item will be on the 'Local Store Specials' page. Best thing to do is go into your nearest store and have them look it up in their system. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

gproud said:


> Not every used item will be on the 'Local Store Specials' page. Best thing to do is go into your nearest store and have them look it up in their system.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


Cheers.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Do tell!


57 hole in the head custom deluxe.

If I end up keeping it I'm gonna be selling off a lot of gear that I don't use ... lol


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Wardo said:


> 57 hole in the head custom deluxe.
> 
> If I end up keeping it I'm gonna be selling off a lot of gear that I don't use ... lol


Dayum!

Good work.

Can't wait to hear it and see the pics.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Wardo said:


> 57 hole in the head custom deluxe.
> 
> If I end up keeping it I'm gonna be selling off a lot of gear that I don't use ... lol






reckless toboggan said:


> Dayum!
> 
> Good work.
> 
> Can't wait to hear it and see the pics.


...of the gear your selling so I can pick something up!

Ha!

;P


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gproud said:


> Not every used item will be on the 'Local Store Specials' page. Best thing to do is go into your nearest store and have them look it up in their system.


Yes, I guess it's too much to expect it to be anything close to Guitar Centre's website.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> ...of the gear your selling so I can pick something up!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ;P


Some of will probably be race car parts so are you still interested .. lol


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> Everywhere sucks, and everywhere is great. What area are you looking into?


Sorry, bit late replying! Somewhere in the HRM. I like Dartmouth, but we might end up in Halifax itself.

Edit - I've just realised that this sounds like I'm asking for tips about where to live. I meant which stores should I avoid so I don't get ripped off! My bad


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Some of will probably be race car parts so are you still interested .. lol


For sure! Right up my alley!

Not sure how I'm going to mount race car parts on my guitar, but I'm in!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In Transit - Sort Through Facility - Toronto.

Might get this tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


>


Yeah, I’ll be playing in front of the liquor store by Friday night .. lol


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have absolutely nothing to contribute to this thread but love pictures of monkeys in people clothes.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 265106
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to contribute to this thread but love pictures of monkeys in people clothes.


Wait...

Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about?

Did I miss a memo?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I guess it's too much to expect it to be anything close to Guitar Centre's website.


Or maybe they give their loyal local customers first crack at the new used stock...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

DeeTee said:


> Sorry, bit late replying! Somewhere in the HRM. I like Dartmouth, but we might end up in Halifax itself.
> 
> Edit - I've just realised that this sounds like I'm asking for tips about where to live. I meant which stores should I avoid so I don't get ripped off! My bad


I can't think of any to really avoid. My buddy Roger runs ...And Guitars, @King Loudness works with Gig Street. I don't know much about Dockside. 

All our L&M locations are really good. Bedford is the one to go to for guitar tech work. Dart and Hali have the bigger selections though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Or maybe they give their loyal local customers first crack at the new used stock...


Nice thought for customers but they are in business to sell product, not hold onto it until one of their favourite customers comes in and may buy it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Just looked at the flyer and....well, they're not giving anything away, are they?

I'll go in at some point, but I am not blown away.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice thought for customers but they are in business to sell product, not hold onto it until one of their favourite customers comes in and may buy it.


Just last week one of my local stores had a MIM Strat w/HSC for $350...do you think they needed to list that on the website to sell it? Why waste the time and resources to list the product online when they know regulars are bound to snap things up, when priced well, without all of the extra work?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> Just last week one of my local stores had a MIM Strat w/HSC for $350...do you think they needed to list that on the website to sell it? Why waste the time and resources to list the product online when they know regulars are bound to snap things up, when priced well, without all of the extra work?


Bingo. L&M is primarily a walk in bricks and mortar store . If they wanted to be a on line store they would set up in a warehouse somewhere. Some times a buyer has to do a little leg work to get the deal not play on the computer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> Not sure how I'm going to mount race car parts on my guitar, but I'm in!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

reckless toboggan said:


> I love this place.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I can't find it online.
> 
> Maybe some lucky person snagged it.


Its there ,has been for a month. No marks. Go to your local store and have them check inventory and have it shipped if your a buyer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Just last week one of my local stores had a MIM Strat w/HSC for $350...do you think they needed to list that on the website to sell it? Why waste the time and resources to list the product online when they know regulars are bound to snap things up, when priced well, without all of the extra work?


I don't know but GC has 15, 552 listed on their website. Used Guitars | Guitar Center


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know but GC has 15, 552 listed on their website. Used Guitars | Guitar Center


Hmmm...when I click on that link I get "0 Products"...yup, Guitar Center has online ALL figured out AND I can't even walk in to a local store (without driving a minimum of 12 hours to the get to the closest store) to check things out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)

johnnyshaka said:


> Hmmm...when I click on that link I get "0 Products"...yup, Guitar Center has online ALL figured out AND I can't even walk in to a local store (without driving a minimum of 12 hours to the get to the closest store) to check things out.


Yup, Zero.
Probably set up like that for us Canucks because they don't want our funny money?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Its there ,has been for a month. No marks. Go to your local store and have them check inventory and have it shipped if your a buyer.


Nice. Thank you for the info.

Insane to think it's been there for a month at $699.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....You seem to not be too sure of this.


Very, very SURE !!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice thought for customers but they are in business to sell product, not hold onto it until one of their favourite customers comes in and may buy it.


Believe it or not, @Chitmo actually has first dibs on all used L&M products in the country.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Yup, Zero.
> Probably set up like that for us Canucks because they don't want our funny money?
> 
> View attachment 265142


Yup. Changed the location to U.S and the guitars showed up. I guess some can't get over the fact that we live in Canada and many of us aren't anywhere near the U.S. border. MJF$#


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

email an hour ago

August is Fender Month! - All Locations

https://www.long-mcquade.com/promos/promo/FenderMonth2019/Fender Month Flyer_2019-Single-EN.pdf


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Yup. Changed the location to U.S and the guitars showed up. I guess some can't get over the fact that we live in Canada and many of us aren't anywhere near the U.S. border. MJF$#


That has been the complaint of a few over the years. But, those that can take advantage of it provides a great outlet for used equipment. I find it's also a good reference on pricing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That could be, but because of such issues, some say it just may be the worst music store website ever.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrived at my office around noon and I took out for home as soon as I unpacked it.

Let right be done ... lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Arrived at my office around noon and I took out for home as soon as I unpacked it.
> 
> Let right be done ... lol


is that a Blues Jr?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> is that a Blues Jr?


Good question.

It’s very loud whatever it is.

The tag attached to that little string on the handle says that it can cause cancer and reproductive harm. That might just be in California though - something about proposition 65.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It’s very loud whatever it is.


probably a Blues Jr Deluxe


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Arrived at my office around noon and I took out for home as soon as I unpacked it.
> 
> Let right be done ... lol


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


I’m tentative for an acoustic jam on Saturday; if I go I’m just gonna take this and a LP Jr should liven things up a bit .. lol


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

0% financing on silver sky’s this month!


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

RBlakeney said:


> 0% financing on silver sky’s this month!


God dammit.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This amp has really lit up my telecaster; I was leaning towards moving that guitar on but now it’s workin real good which I guess means keep everything you have if you can because you never know what’s comin.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

TimH said:


> L&M has, over almost 10 years, bought out as many local shops as possible. Most of their expansion over the past decade has been via this method. It’s amounted to less competition and a less interesting shopping experience at L&M stores.


I know of several music stores Long & Mcquade bought out, and everyone I know of the owners were retiring ...so yes they bought them out , but they kept the store open and kept the previous employees from loosing there jobs.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I know of several music stores Long & Mcquade bought out, and everyone I know of the owners were retiring ...so yes they bought them out , but they kept the store open and kept the previous employees from loosing there jobs.


Keeping people employed is nice. 

Regardless of the reason it still serves to reduce competition, reduce opportunity for competition (most brands only allow a certain number of dealers for a given population...when L&M comes in the automatically mean there's one less chance for all those brands to go to a new store...I worked in the industry for 6 years so I'm pretty familiar with how it works...).

Ultimately it's still really bad for all of us who want to buy instruments in Canada.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If a music store owner chooses to retire I highly doubt that potential business buyers are lined up out the door. In a case of retirement, how can L&M be blamed for taking advantage of an opportunity?

If L&M opens a store and a competing store can’t keep up then that’s they probably don’t deserve to be in business. 

You can make L&M out to be the bad guy all you like but the fact is they’re successful because they have a lot of things going for them that other stores don’t or can’t offer. Easy in house financing. An excellent 30 day no questions asked return policy. Decent trade in policies. Often good deals on used gear. 

Does a Mom and Pop music store where I can’t finance something, where I generally have to pay more, that has less selection and has a return policy that gives me store credit only deserve my business simply to spit in the eye of big, bad L&M?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

L&M has always treated me well, not that I've ever been done wrong by independents.

L&M is also blessed to have some nice house brands like Traynor, Yorkville, ART, etc.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well as for the Stuff for Fender month--my main attraction is on the giveaways
Maybe one of us will win a Strat, Tele & Fuzz, or amp.

Who knows?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried Fender Jimmy Page MIM telecaster yesterday (not at L&M but at a local guitar store). It was overall a very good tele. Very nice neck. The one I tried was on was heavy side but sounds very loud and nice. I tried it side by side with the mirror guitar. I liked the dragon more. The only thin I did not like was the 7.25'" radius fingerboard. Might be a good buy with 6 months 0% financing.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

CDWaterloo said:


> I tried Fender Jimmy Page MIM telecaster yesterday


 I looked at them also. Find a decent 10 year old MIM standard and decent 10 year old American standard (instead of the mirror tele) and have better guitars for one third of the price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't understand why someone would pay Fender prices just to have Fender on the headstock. $2000.00 for one of their strats or teles just doesn't make sense to me. I know there are some for less than that and some for more but once you get over $700.00 or so, it's got to be all bling, etc.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> I looked at them also. Find a decent 10 year old MIM standard and decent 10 year old American standard (instead of the mirror tele) and have better guitars for one third of the price.


agreed, the white JP looked and felt just like a regular Fender Tele. it seemed nice but was very run-of-the-mill feeling right down to the standard stamped bridge plate


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't understand why someone would pay Fender prices just to have Fender on the headstock. $2000.00 for one of their strats or teles just doesn't make sense to me. I know there are some for less than that and some for more but once you get over $700.00 or so, it's got to be all bling, etc.



In order to get what I wanted without going the Custom Shop route I had to go with a Partscaster when I got my Tele. I ordered the neck from Fender so it has a decal and a serial number. I am into that guitar for about $700 and not only is it _exactly_ what I wanted, it is my favourite guitar. And I would put it up against damned near every more expensive Fender Tele and it would easily hold its own, if not outperform them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TimH said:


> Yup, because L&M bought up Music Stop. I grew up in New Minas and loved heading to Halifax to visit the bigger MS locations. Always had good deals. Even my local Music Stop in New Minas had a great selection of odd used things from time to time. Last time I was there that wasn't the case - all run of the mill, mid-priced fender and epiphone...



Whenever I am looking for something used I have a running joke with friends who work at my local L&M that, instead of searching the chain, they should just check New Minas because for some reason that store _always_ has the best deals.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I can’t understand why someone wouldn’t pay Fender prices if they liked the guitar. 


Steadfastly said:


> I don't understand why someone would pay Fender prices just to have Fender on the headstock. $2000.00 for one of their strats or teles just doesn't make sense to me. I know there are some for less than that and some for more but once you get over $700.00 or so, it's got to be all bling, etc.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't understand why someone would pay Fender prices just to have Fender on the headstock. $2000.00 for one of their strats or teles just doesn't make sense to me. I know there are some for less than that and some for more but once you get over $700.00 or so, it's got to be all bling, etc.



I'd pay 2k for a Fender, but it wouldn't be because Fender is on the headstock, it would be because I dig the guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I can’t understand why someone wouldn’t pay Fender prices if they liked the guitar.


I guess we are looking at it differently. I am sure you can get as good a guitar that costs $2000.00 from Fender for a lot less money with the same specs or better. I don't mind paying a little more for things if I like the seller and/or if it's convenient for me but when I am getting shafted because of a brand name, it's a principle I can't live with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess we are looking at it differently. I am sure you can get as good a guitar that costs $2000.00 from Fender for a lot less money with the same specs or better. I don't mind paying a little more for things if I like the seller and/or if it's convenient for me but when I am getting shafted because of a brand name, it's a principle I can't live with.


 Don’t let it get you down, dude


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Solution:
Instead of complaining about L&M, and retail prices of what or what's not to your liking during Fender Month, Gibson Month, ,Taylor Month, Martin Month, take advantage of the used gear offered on this Forum, cheaper than New & No Tax, .......but then again i don't see a whole lot of interest and movement for Guitars offered for sale on this Forum, either!........ so why Bitch at all.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't understand why someone would pay Fender prices just to have Fender on the headstock. $2000.00 for one of their strats or teles just doesn't make sense to me. I know there are some for less than that and some for more but once you get over $700.00 or so, it's got to be all bling, etc.


Considering you admittedly can't play 99% of the electric guitars available out there because of their deficiently narrow fingerboards, why would your opinion on this matter to anyone? 

Enjoy your rump steak, instant potatoes and Baby Duck. Hey, it's all the same as a good steak, fresh veggies and a decent wine ---- if you can't tell the difference. Sometimes I envy you your lack of sensitivity to the better things in life. Must save you bunch of money you can spend on things maybe you can appreciate, if there is anything on that side of the ledger.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess we are looking at it differently. I am sure you can get as good a guitar that costs $2000.00 from Fender for a lot less money with the same specs or better. I don't mind paying a little more for things if I like the seller and/or if it's convenient for me but when I am getting shafted because of a brand name, it's a principle I can't live with.


I hear you. I'm a automotive technician by trade, don't get me started on brand vs. quality.
I love Fender guitars, but I gotta pay for other things.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gavz said:


> I hear you. I'm a automotive technician by trade, don't get me started on brand vs. quality.
> I love Fender guitars, but I gotta pay for other things.


Being in the auto industry, I am sure you understand the principle.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Considering you admittedly can't play 99% of the electric guitars available out there because of their deficiently narrow fingerboards, why would your opinion on this matter to anyone?
> .


Thanks, I just spit beer all over the place because I was laughing so hard when I read that.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Larry said:


> Solution:
> Instead of complaining about L&M, and retail prices of what or what's not to your liking during Fender Month, Gibson Month, ,Taylor Month, Martin Month, take advantage of the used gear offered on this Forum, cheaper than New & No Tax, .......but then again i don't see a whole lot of interest and movement for Guitars offered for sale on this Forum, either!........ so why Bitch at all.


Fender month has better financing than the forum


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, if I start selling stuff on here I’m gonna want usurious interest rates ... lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Being in the auto industry, I am sure you understand the principle.


I believe the principle, according to you, is that anyone who is paying more than KIA prices is getting shafted.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess we are looking at it differently. I am sure you can get as good a guitar that costs $2000.00 from Fender for a lot less money with the same specs or better. I don't mind paying a little more for things if I like the seller and/or if it's convenient for me but when I am getting shafted because of a brand name, it's a principle I can't live with.


You aren’t getting shafted as no one is making you buy a Fender. If you aren’t comfortable paying $2K for one, that’s fine. I think that after $1000.00 or so, the improvements are just incremental. But as someone said, if the guitar inspires you and is comfortable to play, it’s not a bad investment. You’ll get most of your money back when you go to sell.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> You aren’t getting shafted as no one is making you buy a Fender. If you aren’t comfortable paying $2K for one, that’s fine. I think that after $1000.00 or so, the improvements are just incremental. But as someone said, if the guitar inspires you and is comfortable to play, it’s not a bad investment. *You’ll get most of your money back when you go to sell.*


Yes, that is the way many members look at it. I am of a different persuasion, though. When I buy, I buy with the expectation of keeping it. I now have three keepers, a 6 string and 12 string dreadnought acoustic and a custom tele. I know I can get more than I paid for them but I will be keeping them. I might be in the market for a couple more but they will be to play and keep and never sell until I get too old to play.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> .. when I am getting shafted because of a brand name, it's a principle I can't live with.


If it gets too bad you could just end it all in the village pond.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Wardo said:


> If it gets too bad you could just end it all in the village pond.


I think there's a Kinks song about that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## RockinProf (Jul 8, 2019)

TimH said:


> It’s actually the smaller markets that get hit harder. For instance, here in London they bought out two competitors as well as the ones in the surrounding towns of Woodstock and Stratford. Combine that with stores that have just gone out of business and our options are extremely limited.


You’re right, the London and surrounding area has been completely taken over by L&M.the Carpenter Shop in Stratford was a loss. The staff was very engaged and could offer an educated opinion. The L&M in Stratford that took over goes through employees like s*&t through a goose. Few know the product beyond the write up on the web page and there’s no real first hand experience to be offered. Nice people, but it’s the Best Buy of music stores. I miss places like Bellone’s where JB knew the ins and outs of everything he sold...I guess nostalgia ain’t what it used to be.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Larry said:


> Solution:
> Instead of complaining about L&M, and retail prices of what or what's not to your liking during Fender Month, Gibson Month, ,Taylor Month, Martin Month, take advantage of the used gear offered on this Forum, cheaper than New & No Tax, .......but then again i don't see a whole lot of interest and movement for Guitars offered for sale on this Forum, either!........ so why Bitch at all.


Please point out the fair priced items. Other than the recent Orange Tiny terror combo (500) and the (recent)HSS Fender American Strat. (900) Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 265528


I hate clean freaks like this.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> I hate clean freaks like this.


Explain ?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Explain ?


Look at the image posted by Larry. Notice how clean and uncluttered her room is?


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 265528


Good to see her village still has theres.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Please point out the fair priced items. Other than the recent Orange Tiny terror combo (500) and the (recent)HSS Fender American Strat. (900) Thanks in advance.


You missed the point,..... which is BUY from the FORUM members on this site, because your not happy with Fender month @ L&M.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Larry said:


> You missed the point,..... which is BUY from the FORUM members on this site, because your not happy with Fender month @ L&M.


Myself I got to hold it touch it smell it before I buy it. L&M prices well it is what it is Fender sets the price. I got all I need less the real good talent..


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Myself I got to hold it touch it smell it before I buy it.


Too good to go unquoted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

There's a prostitute joke there somewhere.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My wife is an expert on the ingredients needed to make alcoholic apple juice. Let me go ask her what's in cider. Groan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Let me go ask her what's in cider.


Is the brand Dicken's?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, this thread has certainly taken a detour via a road less traveled.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> My wife is an expert on the ingredients needed to make alcoholic apple juice. Let me go ask her what's in cider. Groan.


Bar sign: Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rozz said:


> Bar sign: Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


Lol. Never heard that one before I’m breaking up here.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

hotfoot_coconut said:


> I recently went to L&Ms bloor store. While there, i asked about renting an amp head. they showed me the amp in question, it was clearly used, and a little grimier than i would've expected. I noodled on some of the guitars there before I wandered off without the amp.
> 
> I ended up deciding to buy the amp I wanted from L&M instead. Big mistake.
> 
> ...


LM wants happy customers. Play those cards right and you’ll get a hefty discount. Or a refund. 

I went into the guitar shop and asked to buy two 500K pots. they don’t sell parts. 

I said that if there was a repair service, it would make sense to sell the important basic parts to retain traffic and customers. His answer, as I was standing in the store, was that it’s more convenient for me to buy that stuff online. 

I asked him, “once I order more conveniently online from my cell right at this moment, shall I get them to ship it to me here in your store foyer? You say it’s more Convenient? “ 

Terrible excuse. 

I personally dislike buying new gear. Less exciting, too stressful playing a mint instrument, and the depreciation is depressing. Literally and emotionally. 

Big Box stores will crush stores that don’t specialize in an upswing of popularity of a niche market. Imo


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

So I noticed the two stores I visit the Jimmy Page dragon telecasters, $1800 sold quick.( surprised). The Mirror telecasters are still on the wall (more money). Those dragons will show up soon for a lot more money on Kijiji I would guess.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> There's a prostitute joke there somewhere.


I went down to Ford’s Drug Store.
The usual crowd was there.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Lol. Never heard that one before I’m breaking up here.


I had a T-shirt with that on it years ago


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Vally said:


> I had a T-shirt with that on it years ago


It is an oldie for sure. I may have even misquoted it. lol


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

+








=


Absolutely


----------

